# Reformed Church in Birmingham



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm going to be in Birmingham, Alabama the last Sunday of this month, and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good reformed church nearby. I'm specfically looking for one that has a Sunday night service.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2008)

I would recommend Redeemer OPC. 

Redeemer Presbyterian Church (Birmingham) OPC


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out Vineland Park Baptist Church. Talk to Brother Jim Gables while you are there.

Vineland Park Baptist Church Home Page


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Sep 10, 2008)

I would recommend Briarwood Presbyterian (PCA). Excellent church with a very good pastor. Very easy to find...


----------



## raekwon (Sep 10, 2008)

Red Mountain PCA meets at 5 PM.

red mountain church


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I would recommend Redeemer OPC.
> 
> Redeemer Presbyterian Church (Birmingham) OPC



I used to attend here, for about 5 months. They have expository preaching, reverent prayer, and sing out of the Trinity Psalter and Trinity Hymnal (accompanied by piano). They might also recite the 10 Commandments or the Apostles creed. About 30 people on a Lord's Day evening? Excellent welcoming fellowship. They will immediately receive someone who is "just passing through", as I have observed a number of times.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 11, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I would recommend Briarwood Presbyterian (PCA). Excellent church with a very good pastor. Very easy to find...



It is intimidatingly big. But it is a great place to Worship. That is where I went to worship when I was visiting Birmingham. My Sister use to live down there. She went to UAB.


----------

